# Zeilenumbruch bei H1 verhindern



## schampar (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Nun, ich bin gerade dabei, meine Seite für die Suchmaschinen zu optimieren, und möchte dazu den H1 Tag verwenden, da H1 besser bewertet wird als normaler Text. Nun möchte jedoch nur meine Keywords mit dem H1 Tag versehen, also z.B.


hier tesxt blablabla <H1>Kleider</H1> text geht weiter blablabla

Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass nach dem H-Tag ein automatischer Zeilenumbruch erfolgt, dies sieht dann also so aus:


hier tesxt blablabla 

Kleider

text geht weiter blablabla

Das geht natürlich nicht, denn so ist der Text ja unleserlich.

Weiss jemand, wie man diesen automatischen Zeilenumbruch umgehen kann?

Ach ja, mit

<h1>kleider</h1><nobr> Hier der Text<nobr>

funktionierts nicht.



Vielen Dank für eure Antwort.

Gruss

Florian


----------



## Quaese (6. Mai 2004)

Hi,

<h1 style="display: inline;"> ... </h1>

sollte weiterhelfen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## schampar (6. Mai 2004)

*geht nicht immer*

Hallo Quaese

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.

Nun, dass mit dem obigen "Tag" funktioniert, jedoch nicht immer. Bei mir hat es teilweise trotzdem einen Zeilenumbruch gemacht, jedoch bei einigen Wörtern nicht.

Nun, schau doch mal auf

http://www.t-shirt-shop.ch

Auf der Indexseite habe ich alles mit <b>Tags gemacht.

Auf der Seite

http://www.t-shirt-shop.ch/t-shirt.htm

habe ich alle Wörter "T'Shirt" mit dem H1-Tag versehen, und da siehst du gleich im zweiten Abschnitt vor dem Wort "T'Shirt" den Bock. Es macht also nen BR oder so änlich vor de H1

Wieso ist denn nun dies?

Danke und Gruess

Florian


----------



## IndoorJo (6. Mai 2004)

wieso muss denn das H1-Tag sein? Nur wegen dem Suchmaschinen-Ranking?


----------



## schampar (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ja, es geht da nur im die SUMA-Optimierung. 

Wert des Textes (Keywords)

1. Link
2. H1
3. H2
4. H3
usw.
8. Fetter Text
9. Normaler Text

Ich könnten es auch mit <B></B> machen, jedoch wäre dann das Keyword für die SUMA weniger wichtig, aus diesem Grund möchte ich H1 verwenden.


Wenns halt nicht geht, dann muss ich es wohl sein lassen.

noch Ideen?

Gruss

Florian


----------



## Quaese (6. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Du hast den Abschnitt, in dem der ungewollte Zeilenumbruch erfolgt, mit P-Tags 
eingeschlossen (abschliessendes </p> fehlt übrigens). Ist prinzipiell auch richtig, 
das P-Tag verträgt jedoch keine anderen Block-Tags (H1 ist eigentlich ein Blockelement) 
im Inneren. Trifft es auf ein solches, wird es auch als Block interpretiert und es 
erfolgt der Zeilenumbruch.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Ersetze Deine P-Tags durch DIV-Tags und es sollte funktionieren.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## schampar (6. Mai 2004)

Danke, dass wars, 

Habe jedoch auch keine DIV-Tags mehr, mache das meiste sowieso mit BR, dann muss ich die CSS-Klasse für den Text nur einmal vergeben. Irgendwie bin ich einbisschen ein <BR> fetisch, 

Gruss

Florian


----------

